# I HATE MATTED FUR!!!



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

Tonight I spent a good 40 minutes cutting out knots and matted fur. :wacko: I swear I don't know how they developed because I brush her quite often. Ugh...what a pain. Her hair is about 5 inches long, so thank goodness it will cover her front and back legs, where all of the matted hair was. 

Puppy cut? I'm thinking about it.

~Elegant


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I totally feel ya with the matted hair. My bf doesnt want me to cut Noriko's hair AT ALL because she's a girl and he wants her to have long hair. But who ends up brushing her? So shouldn't the one who brushes her more often have that choice? I get so scared I'm hurting her. ARRRGH


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

I used a dematter tool to get the mat out without losing much of the hair and length.

I got it at Petsmart and it worked great! Once you have the mats out, it's really easy to maintain.


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

Wow, thanks Paris' Mom...neat, I think I'll go buy one...for next time









~Elegant


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I can't really see the teeth very well on that picture...but if they are sorda curved...I have a "dematter" like that and it works great!
Brinkley's hair is short enough that we don't worry with matts much...I have to pay attention in the "corners" of his legs and behind and under his ears and neck...
I use this for his face on his muzzle hair that gets clumped up from eye treatments. (It seems dry-(the hair)-and sometimes the peroxide and diamond eye and cornstarch all seem to "clump up" or something...hard to explain...I even comb and instant conditioner through it every night....







)
anyway....this dematter helps to unclump his face hair without pulling too much...it will take out some hair sometimes, but not alot.

PS- I have heard conflicting advice....
* some say never brush their hair dry...especially longer hair...and if they have matts that brushing it dry will break the hair....
*others say don't get the matts wet because it will make them tighter and you will never get them out....

Which is true???









Like I said, we have not had enough problem with matts to have tried either way, just wondering.


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

I always attempt to remove the matts with dry hair; I realty don't know why, I have always just done it that way. If I can't get it out I will add a small amount of conditioner, but not water. I don't have a de-matter, but I use a very small pair of embroidery scissors to cut a few snips into a large mat if I am having difficulty getting the matt out. I have never had to actually cut the whole matt out as snipping at it only cuts a few hairs and seems to help a lot. I use a pin brush on the matts; holding the mat with my fingers so I don't scratch Tikis skin I work the matt from the end toward the skin very gently. 

A little hope for those of you with pups less than a year old..... Tikis hair has gotten much less cottony and is so much easier to brush now that he is 2 years old  

Judi


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

<_< <_< Matts.. Ugh. Tuffy has been matting sooooo bad lately and it's a pain for both of us to get them out. He just looks at me with such an attitude after we get done. I found out (the hard way) that whenever I put him in a sweater or clothes he gets the most horrendous matts, it's insane. It took me FOREVER to remove them all. I have a dematter but I think the teeth are spaced too far apart so it doesn't do the best job, I usually can only use it on nasty huge matts but it does break those up pretty decently. After I get them broken up enough I just use a guy's comb to pull through the smaller matts, not the easiest but it's pretty effective.. but it takes so long. As much as I love his beautiful long hair, he's going to get it chopped off this week and I think we'll both be happier.. and I can put his sweaters on without worrying about how bad his hair will be the next day.







(Oh and I've always brushed his matts out dry and then when I'm ready to brush him all over I just mist him with some spray in conditioner)


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mystify79_@Oct 10 2004, 07:45 PM
> *<_<  <_<  (Oh and I've always brushed his matts out dry and then when I'm ready to brush him all over I just mist him with some spray in conditioner)
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=11663*


[/QUOTE]

I've always done the same for Abby - although, we've had limited matts and none bad so far THANK GOD


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

parker went through a bad matting phase....one he turned a year he really hasnt had a prob.....if you want it long, dont give up yet...eventually you will hardly have to brush it.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Oct 10 2004, 10:09 PM
> *parker went through a bad matting phase....one he turned a year he really hasnt had a prob.....if you want it long, dont give up yet...eventually you will hardly have to brush it.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=11693*


[/QUOTE]

Parker has such gorgeous hair.. Hopefully Tuffy's hair will start getting more manageable


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mystify79_@Oct 10 2004, 07:45 PM
> *I found out (the hard way) that whenever I put him in a sweater or clothes he gets the most horrendous matts,<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=11663*


[/QUOTE]

also, if you pick your babies in your arms a lot, that can also cause hair matting...when i was living with my parents i kept picking my parents' maltese up in my arms and my mom kept telling me not to coz her hair gets matted... h34r: especially under their arm and leg pits.. h34r:


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

Bella's hair was so matted that when I took her to get groomed I thought she was gonna come out shaved. They took all the matts out and she still has all her hair. I haven't had a problem since but I've been brushing her hair twice a day like a psycho!!!


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mee+Oct 11 2004, 04:16 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


also, if you pick your babies in your arms a lot, that can also cause hair matting...when i was living with my parents i kept picking my parents' maltese up in my arms and my mom kept telling me not to coz her hair gets matted... h34r: especially under their arm and leg pits.. h34r:
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=11715
[/B][/QUOTE]

A lot of the groomers around here shave the dog's pits (that sounds so weird saying that about a dog :lol: ) And that practically eliminates matting in those areas.. and as long as the dogs other hair is long enough to cover up those areas, you don't even notice..


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

even tho our babies hair gets matted, THEY ARE STILL SO CUTE AND ADORABLE !!









nobody minds the brushing, right? ^_^


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

I have GOT to take Tuffy to the groomers.. this morning he spent a good 10 minutes rolling around the floor on his back and now his entire back is just one huge matt. I'm going to need a pro to work these ones out. :wacko:


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I convinced my bf to let me cut all of Noriko's long 4 inches of hair OFF. But I'm scared. What if she ends up looking UGLY!?!??! HAHAHA

I wish I was registered when someone posted that groomers guide to cutting Maltese hair







.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

You need to think postively about it. If you does look bad its just hair so it will grow back. If your anything like me you will be the toughest critic. Everyone else usually thinks the haircut is cute.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

my sister threw a surprise birthday party for me on saturday and i had been telling everyone that i wanted a shaver. casey bought me the wahl designer shaver. i shaved sprite and ellie on sunday. i have some pics. they have a shnauzer cut. it looks really cute!! i'll post a pic tomorrow.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I just finished grooming her. She looks great! I don't know if it's because of their hair or because my clippers suck, but it doesnt get all the hair. I don't know why I dont like the look of long hair on them. Maybe I feel that the longer the hair, the dirtier they get or SOMETHING. She still looks like a girl. I should have done a before and after picture. I did ok. I HATE cutting around the legs. Can't make it look right.

Lexi's mom and nicole--they can still be cute malts......Happy Birthday




























</span>  [/B]


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

Maxi has very little matting because i comb him constantly and he hates it its like a battle, i had kept him short for the summer but i am letting his hair grow some now so i bet he starts to get alittle matted
does anyone else have a problem with there babie and brushing
i literally have to run after maxi


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Oct 12 2004, 02:06 PM
> *I just finished grooming her.  She looks great!  I don't know if it's because of their hair or because my clippers suck, but it doesnt get all the hair.  I don't know why I dont like the look of long hair on them.  Maybe I feel that the longer the hair, the dirtier they get or SOMETHING.  She still looks like a girl.  I should have done a before and after picture.  I did ok.  I HATE cutting around the legs.  Can't make it look right.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=11815*


[/QUOTE]

What type of clippers do you have? I have the Wahl Designer clippers that Dr. Cathy just got. They work great. I also have the Wahl Peanut which works better on the legs and belly. I got them at Sally's for $30 each. Oh, the nice thing about Sally's is you get 90 days to use the clippers and if they don't work for you you can return them for a full refund.

The legs are a pain to do. I usually leave the legs until the hair gets really long and then cut it.







Sometimes I just use a scissors. I also have a thinning shears I use to make it look not so choppy.


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

I love brushing her fur...I just don't know how the heck I missed them and how they got so big! I am so neglectful!









~Elegant


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I have this 20 dollar wahl brand clippers. I always use the brush but I was scared to get the clippers wet so I didnt know what to do with the oil. So, after I put the oil on the blades and let it run for a little bit, do I need to clean the oil off or just continue clipping. It's going to be awhile until I can do any major grooming since both my babies have short hair now. If this doesn't work, I'll try another.

I went to my sister's house and showed Noriko off. My sister LOVES the new hair do. She wants me to cut her maltese's hair too. I said no way! She always makes me do the dirty work when it comes to her baby...like pluck his ears and trim his face. I think he hates me now LOL. I tricked my nephew and told him I got a new puppy, but really it was just Noriko. He totally believed it! haha 

Nicole-just wanted to say thanks for offering to email it to me. I have the groomers guide now. I love how everyone tries to help


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Oct 12 2004, 09:08 PM
> *I have this 20 dollar wahl brand clippers.  I always use the brush but I was scared to get the clippers wet so I didnt know what to do with the oil.  So, after I put the oil on the blades and let it run for a little bit, do I need to clean the oil off or just continue clipping.  It's going to be awhile until I can do any major grooming since both my babies have short hair now.  If this doesn't work, I'll try another.
> 
> I went to my sister's house and showed Noriko off.  My sister LOVES the new hair do.  She wants me to cut her maltese's hair too.  I said no way!  She always makes me do the dirty work when it comes to her baby...like pluck his ears and trim his face.  I think he hates me now LOL.  I tricked my nephew and told him I got a new puppy, but really it was just Noriko.  He totally believed it!  haha
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I don't think you need to take the oil off, unless it is totally dripping off or something.









~Elegant


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

After I'm done clipping I use the little brush to brush the hair out of the clipper blade. I then use some clipper cleaner solution that I got at Sally's (don't know if this is necessary but I'm trying to make the clipper last a long time). What you do is pour a small amount into a small dish and immerse the blade part of the clippers and then turn them on. I let it run for 30 seconds or so. I then dry the clippers and then place 2-3 drops of oil on the blade and then turn them on to distribute the oil. After that I wipe up any drips (only the drips not the actual blades). 

Now the clippers are ready for the next grooming and I don't have to remember to do anything before I start next time.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i've reached my limit on posting pics in the gallery. i'll edit it later...but i have a few pics of the dogs in their costumes. check it out.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Very cute, Cathy!


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mee_@Oct 12 2004, 02:36 AM
> *even tho our babies hair gets matted, THEY ARE STILL SO CUTE AND ADORABLE !!
> 
> 
> ...


*

I really don't mind the brushing, grooming, bathing  ect....
I do give the guys shorter haircuts in the summer (the longest puppy cut possible....and mostly to appease the hubbie) but bottom line..I wanted long haired dogs and with enough attention I keep them that way.*[/QUOTE]


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Hey guys...One more question about the clippers. What do you use to clean it? Do you have to buy a certain solution? or make one of your own?


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I use the little brush that comes with the clippers to brush the hair out. I then use a solution that I got a Sally's to clean the clippers. You pour a small amount of solution into a small bowl (just enough to submerge the blade part). Take off the plastic guard and place the blade part into the clippers into the solution and turn on the clippers. Let it run for 20 seconds or so. Take it out of the solution and wipe of the clippers. I then place 2-3 drops of the oil on the blade and turn the clippers on to distribute the oil. Turn off the clippers and wipe up any drips.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Thanks lexi's mom


----------



## rachael8888 (Oct 19, 2004)

brush her 1-2 times a day she should not have as many knots


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

I finally took Tuffy to the groomers.. and had them chop his hair off. They were reluctant at first and tried to talk me into weekly grooming sessions.. But I really want to put him in sweaters this winter and whenever I've put him in clothes in the past he gets the most horrendous matts. Anyways, they finally gave in and chopped his hair off. I actually think the lady was mad at me for getting his hair cut.. geez. <_< But It's been soooo nice having his hair short, I just give him a quick brush every day and that's it! I miss his long hair, but he's cute this way too. Here's a pic


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

He looks so cute! Long hair is pretty but short hair is so much easier.

I've been growing Lexi's hair out and its about 3 inches long now. I think I'm going to have to cut it soon though because it is starting to mat again.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Very cute picture...!!!!








That is about how long Brinkley's it..his cut looks alot like that now...his top and all...I like it that length...very manageable!
What a ham that Tuffy is!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mystify79_@Oct 20 2004, 04:46 PM
> *I finally took Tuffy to the groomers.. and had them chop his hair off.  They were reluctant at first and tried to talk me into weekly grooming sessions.. But I really want to put him in sweaters this winter and whenever I've put him in clothes in the past he gets the most horrendous matts.  Anyways, they finally gave in and chopped his hair off.  I actually think the lady was mad at me for getting his hair cut.. geez.  <_< But It's been soooo nice having his hair short, I just give him a quick brush every day and that's it!  I miss his long hair, but he's cute this way too.  Here's a pic
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I think he looks great! If you have him in sweaters all the time, you won't even see his short cut. I think he looks really good


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2004)

Lacey's hair is about that long to but she does have her little topknot. I did have her longer but when she was spayed I had her cut really, really short. It is so much easier to take care of her. I can go all week without brushing/combing her and she doesn't mat at all. I usually brush her about every 3 days. I did trim her chin hair last night and if I say so myself I did a very good job. The only thing was she wanted to lay on her back while I did it, not sitting. She is such a silly little girl. I figure I will let her hair be about a inch and a half long to two inches long. She is much more happier playing and not being groomed all the time. But she does have really nice hair. Only one little mat since I have had her so I guess I am very lucky. I keep reading that when their adult hair comes in it mats very easy. I have read that adult hair comes in from anywhere from 10 months to one year. I am hoping her adult hair is just as nice as her puppy hair. 

Tuffy is very cute! Such a little character.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

trust me, you'll appreciate the short hair. i have sprite and ellie in a sorta shnauzer cut. they're cold all the time now. lol. its sad. i also cut their head hair a lot too. i think it looks more like puppy.


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

He looks SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO cute...he is a ham!!!


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

I actually trimmed his face up a little shorter than they had at the groomers.. He was looking like a lion with the long mane around his face, but now he looks more like a puppy..







And I think his adult coat is coming in because the hair close to the skin is silky feeling but the coat towards the end was really cottony.. so that's probably why he was matting up so badly.. Oh it has just been so nice having the short hair


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

Great picture of Tuffy.. and a very nice puppy-cut!

We also keep Tiki in a puppy cut, though I don't do one as nicely as your groomer :wacko:









He seems to like it also... much more spunky and playful after a trim!

Judi


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

i love his little face!! very cute !!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I love Toby's puppycut. He looks adorable. I have struggled to let Lady's coat get a little longer every winter, but I don't even think I'll bother this year. She has a more cottony coat, but it's silkier on her body that chest and legs. About 2 inches long is a great length for her. I have very few problems with matting and it's a cute length with sweaters. I'm also keeping her face and ears shorter now than in her picture here. I can just wash her up with a washcloth instead of daily face washings in the sink. Of course, we'll never give up the topknot!

DMZ, I think sweaters are warmer than their own hair since Maltese don't have undercoats like some breeds. And better than sweaters, I find those horse blanket type coats to be really warm and easy to get on and off. Lady is always walked on a leash too, so I keep a step in harness adjusted to go  over her coat.


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Oct 24 2004, 08:35 AM
> *And better than sweaters, I find those horse blanket type coats to be really warm and easy to get on and off.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=13042*


[/QUOTE]

yes i agree with you Lady's mom~
i dont have any sweaters for jongee but did buy a coat like a horse saddle(?) u can put on ..theres like sticky stuff on it so u can close it up and take off again..

when jongee first wore hers, she kinda tripped but shes getting used to it

its better than sweaters coz that causes a lot of matting.. :lol:


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DMZ dogs_@Oct 24 2004, 06:34 AM
> *Is there any way at all to prevent the matting caused by a harness?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=13030*


[/QUOTE]

Hey! Do you use any Leave-in conditioners? Try using a leave-in conditioner and brushing her before and after using the harness.


----------

